# The day has finally arrived



## Nemecek (26 Aug 2010)

Hello everyone,

 I figured I would share my story with everyone who is curious and everyone who is just trudging through the process. I hope it helps anyone looking for reassurance, motivation, or anything else related to the dark void that can be the recruiting process of the Canadian Forces.

During my final year of university, I had an application open with the RCMP. I thought just to be safe, I should start one with the Canadian Forces as well. In my ideal career, I wanted something that would allow me to help others, see the world, and be in extraordinary situations. 8 to 4 in a desk job? No thanks, I'd much rather be doing something very few people have done instead of crunching numbers or answering the call and acting like the 'customer is always right' - Let's face it, they rarely are.

I always had a strong knowledge of history, religion, politics and world cultures, so a job in which I could interact with everyone the world has to offer would be ideal. I thought that I could do that with the RCMP. I knew they went on UN Peacekeeping missions and had great opportunities for foreign travel. In January 2009, my final semester of university, I applied online and then quickly retracted it. I didn't continue even though I knew the Canadian Forces was probably my ideal career.

What I neglected to mention was that in 1996, my brother was accepted to RMC. He was sick with influenza in the last 2 weeks of training and was assigned to go on a 13km forced march. Montreal in the summer can be unbearable, and the temperature that day was 35°+. Despite his misgiving, he donned his kit and went on the march. He became flustered several kilometres in, and with the encouragement and support of his troopmates, he continued. At about the 7 km mark, he collapsed from heatstroke. He was rushed to hospital, but due to several blunders on both the part of paramedics, and CF personnel who didn't have adequate first aid training, the precious time to reverse the situation was lost. He remained in a coma for a week for an assessment. All brain activity had ceased, and my parents decided to let my brother go in peace. It was a hard day for all of us. I was 8 at the time, and took it to heart to never hurt my mother in a way like that. I have a phrase engraved on my Mount Allison grad ring, that I guess you could say has become my motto: "Luctor et emergo". - I struggle, and I emerge. In hard times, I think of those words and I know that all the pain, heartbreak or frustration I'm feeling is temporary, and in time, I will overcome.

As time passed, I always had great admiration and interest in the military. I don't know how many other kids knew about the difference between a Sukhoi and a Strike Eagle, or an M1 Abrams and a Leopard C2, but I was sure as hell one of them. I wrote most of my papers in school on how military conflicts have defined history, how great men rose and fell at the tip of a sword, and how the world is more interconnected than most could ever think about. 

I grew up thinking a military career was out of the question.

It all turned when I decided last November to re-apply. More as a back up than anything, truth be told. I thought I could be a reserve officer and an RCMP officer, which would have been just great. I could have satisfied that urge that had been prodding me for the past 15 years and I wouldn't have to worry about unduly upsetting anyone. That changed when I recieved a certain phone call from the RCMP.

As some of you may know, the RCMP are incredibly slow when processing applications. You think the CF takes a while? Try the 2 and a half years it took me to go from start to finish with then. I applied in third year university (2008), and only heard the final answer a few months ago. 

That answer was:

"We feel that for a police officer's position, you are too personable. You can reapply in a year if you'd like, it's up to you."

...I was dumbfounded. How can social skills in a police force be a negative? I guess that was my crazy thinking. I went in believing I could be a cop without all the negative stereotypes, and it turns out they didn't want me because I wasn't the stereotype. Never mind I speak Polish, Czech, German and Russian, they've never had an issue with anyone who speaks those languages anyway... oh wait.

Simultaneously with that though, I had gone into CFRC Halifax to do my processing all in one day. I did extremely well on both the CFAT and the interview, and have no medical issues. I couldn't believe how fast the process was compared to the RCMP's 4-5 months between each step. I applied for Infantry, MARS, and Armour. Armour was closed so that was out of the question. Got my name on the list of Infantry and MARS. 

Now, for the security clearance, it is sent to the RCMP in Ottawa. We've already established that they don't really work quickly, so the only thing delayed in my application was the clearance coming back positive. It eventually did, and in that time, Infantry and MARS closed up. I was told to keep checking in every few months in case a NOAB opened up some spots; but for Infantry? "No chance in Hell for that one". 

I was upset, the prospect of waiting until March after waiting for a career since 2008 was a tough one. However, I was determined to make the best of it. I enrolled in some courses at Dalhousie, and awaited Spring 2011. Thanks to this board, I learned there was a NOAB coming up in September. I quickly emailed my MCC (who in talking to both my father and me on a few occasions, spoke very highly of me, and I know he was absolutely instrumental in being here today) and asked if there was any chance I could squeak onto the September NOAB. He got my file out, and said "Pray to God it happens, it's out of my hands now!". It wasn't a definite, but at least there's always hope.

I got a call on Monday. I was sure it was about the NOAB. I was so excited. I missed it initially but I called back and got a hold of the Captain. He informed me that I could get an invite to the NOAB if I wanted... but at this time an Infantry Officer spot had opened up for the September 27th start. The question was whether I wanted it or not. I was dumbfounded. I couldn't believe it. He told me he was going to pencil it in, and not to quit my day job just yet. If I didn't hear from him by a week friday, I was to phone back. Needless to say, days at work since Monday have crawled by.

And then today it happened. A young Corporal phoned me, verified my name, and said "Would you like to become an Infantry Officer in the Canadian Armed Forces?".

... I must have had my heart in my throat for only 2 or 3 seconds but it felt like an eternity.

"Absolutely".

It's still a surreal feeling, but I can't express how everything that's happened in the course of my life leads me to believe that this is a job meant for me, and I'm meant for this job. My mother understandably is upset, but very happy for me as well. My father is just beaming with pride. I had April in my mind, and found out 9 months earlier than I ever could have dreamed. I feel beyond privileged, honoured, and eager for whatever lies ahead of me. In the back of my mind, I'm sure my brother will help me out along the way too!

For everyone who worries about whether or not things will open up or not, you just have to stay positive. I geared up to get busy taking courses, working out and working full-time, and look what happened. Get involved! Volunteer! Work out a little more and just stay positive. Remember, even in some tedious or long situations, doesn't mean Fortune won't smile on you from time to time. Just take time to breathe it all in, and smell the roses. You never know, someone in your CFRC could be looking at your name right now, ready to give you a call!


Luctor et emergo!

Nemecek


----------



## Alea (26 Aug 2010)

Nemecek,

You sure are a very nice example of what patience and perseverance can bring into one's life.

Thank you for sharing your story with us.
_Verba docent, exempla trahunt_

Congratulations!!

Alea


----------



## HavocSteve (27 Aug 2010)

Beautiful read. Congrats as well! 

I can't wait for my phone call.. I've been praying and I know I have to put some hard work into getting there, but reading this always gives me that extra boost to just keep at it. 

Best of luck


----------



## mariomike (27 Aug 2010)

Nemecek said:
			
		

> He was rushed to hospital, but due to several blunders on both the part of paramedics, and CF personnel who didn't have adequate first aid training, the precious time to reverse the situation was lost.



If you do not mind me asking, what blunders were made by the Paramedics?


----------



## Nemecek (27 Aug 2010)

I was younger when this happened, so I may not specifically remember all the factors. From what I do recall though, the ambulance driver was unable to find his way off the premise for at least 25 minutes, my brother was kept in an elevated position when he should have been laying down, his clothes and kit were never removed until reaching the hospital. Things of that general sort.

Nothing was especially egregious, but everything added up in a fatal way. As well, if in reading my post it seems I am blaming anyone for what happened, that is not the case. I hold no grudges, I was just stating what happened according to the official CF inquiry into the matter.


----------



## mariomike (27 Aug 2010)

Nemecek said:
			
		

> I was younger when this happened, so I may not specifically remember all the factors. From what I do recall though, the ambulance driver was unable to find his way off the premise for at least 25 minutes, my brother was kept in an elevated position when he should have been laying down, his clothes and kit were never removed until reaching the hospital. Things of that general sort.



Thank-you for your reply. Unfortunately, standards of practice belong to the provincial regulators of paramedicine. 
I only am familiar with Ontario. But, if what you describe happened here ( especially the delay on scene), I believe it would go to a Coroner's Inquest. I certainly would not want to be the driver, or the attendant, and have to face the family ( or my employer ) in such a situation.  
As you say, this is based on what you were told. Hopefully, the driving and patient care was not that bad.


----------



## opp550 (27 Aug 2010)

Thank you for sharing your story, and congratulations.


----------



## Bluebulldog (13 Sep 2010)

Nemecek. Congratulations.

I have just gone through the process on the reserve end.

I had previous experience, so didn't have to take the CFAT again, but did have to wait for my orginal docs to come from Ottawa.

During the process, there were no slots available at my Regiment. While waiting for this to happen, my fit test expired, so I had to go in and do it again. The nice thing is that while I was waiting, I was doing more roadwork, and push ups, so my fit test came out better the second time than the first.

At long last I'm being sworn in this week.

Perseverance pays.


----------



## Nemecek (13 Sep 2010)

Bluebulldog,

I'm being sworn in this week as well! Tomorrow in fact. It's an exceptional feeling; at long last we're finally here.

Best of luck for everything you do!


----------

